# Swiss Tactical Pump



## Kraut783 (Jan 19, 2014)

I know shorty shotguns have a limited role in the real world...but I do like them.  Found this and thought I would share, looks good.

http://www.sensied.ch/en/sf-k1-basic-forces-de-lordre/


----------



## Brill (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh, SWISS...first pass I read SWEDISH.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Jan 19, 2014)

T


Kraut783 said:


> I know shorty shotguns have a limited role in the real world...but I do like them.  Found this and thought I would share, looks good.
> 
> http://www.sensied.ch/en/sf-k1-basic-forces-de-lordre/


That's a sexy shotgun!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 19, 2014)

Probably kicks like a mule.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 20, 2014)

*sigh*  Looks like another tax stamp in my future.....:-"


----------

